# Recherche de conseils



## dangdongho3 (21 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre d'un projet personnel, je voudrais créer des automates, un peu comme des personnages dans une crèche. En pratique, je voudrais pouvoir contrôler des petits moteurs électriques, recueillir des données de capteurs, actionner des interrupteurs électriques et jouer de la musique. 
Pour les moteurs électriques et les capteurs, je me suis orienté vers des contrôleurs type Arduino
Pour les interrupteurs électriques, j'explore des pistes comme les solutions domotiques. 
Mais pour le son, je voudrais savoir comment interfacer un script de lancement d'iTunes sur un morceau donné, en communication avec les autres processus liés aux Arduino et domotiques. J'ai envisagé une solution comme PureData.
Mais le problème c'est comment fusionner ces ensembles pour pouvoir les contrôler, les programmer d'un seul tenant ? Comment rassembler tout ça le plus simplement possible pour pouvoir programmer chaque action selon les réactions que je veux lui voir appliquer ?

Merci pour vos conseil


----------



## ntx (23 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Pour tes morceaux de musique, tu peux faire communiquer l'Arduino et un ordinateur via le port USB avec une librairie comme CmdMessenger côté Arduino et un programme qui gère un port série côté ordinateur. Une fois dans un programme exécuté sur l'ordinateur tu fais ce que tu veux avec les documents présents sur celui-ci.

Pour un de mes travaux je suis parti sur un IHM tournant sur le Mac qui peut envoyer de commandes à une carte Arduino et recevoir des données de cette carte.
Si tu as besoin de plusieurs Arduino, tu peux connecter à la carte branchée sur le Mac d'autres cartes Arduino via des ports série "logiciels" (librairie SoftwareSerial).

Si tu  préfères tout faire communiquer sans fils, il existe la carte ESP32 qui possède des interfaces Wifi et Bluetooth et sa petite soeur ESP8266 qui n'a que du Wifi. La grosse différence entre ces cartes et celles la famille Arduino est qu'elles tournent en 3,3V contre du 5V pour les Arduino.


----------

